# NFU dog insurance



## vickyconnolly (25 August 2012)

I have been looking into insurance for NFU and was given a quote by them for 3000 pound in vets fee's. 
I was told that this £3000 was per condition per year. So for every individual condition claimed for, there is £3000. But the insurance re-news annually, so I can re claim every year for the same conditions forever.

I then called pet plan and was given a quote from them for 4000 in vets fee's but this was not per condition but did re-new every year. The petplan advisor is addement that what the NFU advisor told me wasn't right. He thinks that as soon as a condition is claimed for and the money runs out, it cannot be renewed and that condition would then be exempt from the policy!
Does anybody have any ideas?
I tried ringing NFU today but they are closed so thought I would ask on here first


----------



## piebaldsparkle (26 August 2012)

Not speaking specifically re: NFU, but in general.........

Unless you take out lifetime cover (think that is what it is called), then insurance will only provide up to £XXXX vet fees cover for each illness or injury for up to *12 months* from when the problem was first noticed.

If you take out a lifetime policy (more expensive).  Then the veterinary fees limit is renewed each policy year and is provided for the lifetime of the pet.


----------



## vickyconnolly (26 August 2012)

Hi thank you. Yes it was the lifetime cover for NFU (they called it permenant health cover). Yet still petplan advisor said that wasn't the case! I will ring tomorrow. Thank you!


----------



## galaxy (26 August 2012)

NFU definitley do a lifetime policy.  I think Petplan were prob just trying to get you to go with them.

I'm with esure who also do lifetime cover


----------



## Cedars (27 August 2012)

We had Chlo and we now have Brax covered for life. 

So, it is per condition, per year. And this worked with our Chlo. 

I cannot recommend NFU enough. They were fantastic, have paid every single penny we needed them to, and their customer service is second to none. They are expensive, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## midi (27 August 2012)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Not speaking specifically re: NFU, but in general.........

Unless you take out lifetime cover (think that is what it is called), then insurance will only provide up to £XXXX vet fees cover for each illness or injury for up to *12 months* from when the problem was first noticed.

If you take out a lifetime policy (more expensive).  Then the veterinary fees limit is renewed each policy year and is provided for the lifetime of the pet.
		
Click to expand...

sorry going to hijack as I've been lookign at insurance and I wasn't quite understanding the 12month bit as I'm as dense as one can be.

SO  w/ pet plan the 12month essential is 3k per condition for 12months.
So for example if dog injured leg and had to have surgery they'd pay up to  3k for it, but if they ever had problems with that leg again they wouldn't cover it, correct?

So the 12months just means you can only ever claim within that time limit ( 12months) for that condition once, where the lifetime policy renews the money each year? orr ?

At 32.60 per month for lifetime I can't afford it, but 12month one is still worth it I assume?
I don't want to be without insurance, I've never had it before for pets as my family believe its a waste of money, but I don't want to owe loads of money if god forbid something happened.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (27 August 2012)

midi said:



			sorry going to hijack as I've been lookign at insurance and I wasn't quite understanding the 12month bit as I'm as dense as one can be.

SO  w/ pet plan the 12month essential is 3k per condition for 12months.
So for example if dog injured leg and had to have surgery they'd pay up to  3k for it, but if they ever had problems with that leg again they wouldn't cover it, correct?
		
Click to expand...

They would exclude (not pay out for) anything RELATED to the previous condition/injury.  So an injury to a leg unless it cause further complications (say a break that was plated, then the screws moved for example), is unlikely to result in anything being excluded.  However a claim for arthritis in one limb, would probably exclude any claims for arthritis anywhere else after 12 months. 



midi said:



			At 32.60 per month for lifetime I can't afford it, but 12month one is still worth it I assume?
		
Click to expand...

Lifetime cover is worth if you have a breed that is prone to hereditary conditions.  For example if your dog had epilepsy you could then claim the drugs for as long as you kept renewing your cover.

12month cover is still worth it IMO (and is all I have ever used), as gives you cover for injuries, initial illness diagnosis and treatment (even if after 12months you then have to carry the can) and third party damage.

Both Petplan and NFU will over both types of cover.


----------



## midi (28 August 2012)

thankyou for the reply! made it much easier for me to understand, I think I'm going to go with petplan but shall look at NFU also as I haven't checked them yet.

Oh question, what time is best to register for insurance? my puppy is only 8 weeks but I notice they ask questions like is he neutered/microchipped, he isn't atm but will, I assume they will raise the price for that? so is it best to wait until after he has that done? or does it not matter / can change it later?


----------



## 2Greys (28 August 2012)

I would insure ASAP as usually have a 14day wait for illness cover to kick in, info for chipping/neutering etc can be changed at a later date.

That's as i understand it and I've just got my renewal from NFU so documents checked the wording. 

'Permanent health extension insures your dog on a per condition, per year basis upto the amount shown on your schedule, therefore we will not exclude any illness, disease or condition following a claim under this policy. If your pet ceases to be insured on this policy we will not make any further payments for loss of animal or vets fees for that pet after 12months from the start of the condition.'

Did you opt for £3k cover with NFU as ours is £4k and assumed it was standard amount? I'm considering a switch to PP but mainly as i want a bigger vets fee pot as not sure 4k would go far enough these days, they were much more expensive for the 4k cover than NFU & don't include loss/cremation which can be useful as i've found.

Personally i don't feel time limited plans offer the best cover as wouldn't be much use if its a long term condition and medication/tests can cost a lot. However its probably better than nothing.


----------



## midi (28 August 2012)

Does anyone have any experiance or knowledge of M&S pet insurance? any good?


----------

